# Platoon Organization



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jesse Phillips" <i_do_not_exist@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 18:56:05 -0500*
Hello again.
I was wondering about platoon organization, such as in a dismounted infantry 
platoon, as of the present day.
How many sections are there?
Is there a Heavy Weapons Section?
Are the Sections broken Down into teams?
What weapons are carried in each Section?
What Ranks command each element of the platoon?
What about a mechanized Platoon same questions as above?\
Thanks,
Jesse
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 19:13:35 EST*
Are you a military minded civvy, Jesse?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jesse Phillips" <i_do_not_exist@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 19:23:36 -0500*
Prospective Officer Cadet Actually. I signed up and am waiting for my 
medical and that kind of thing.
I have wondered about these kind of things for a while, thought this the 
perfect time to ask.
Jesse
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Platoon Organization
>Date: Wed, 28 Feb 2001 19:13:35 EST
>
>Are you a military minded civvy, Jesse?
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 19:53:05 -0500*
You signed before your medical and tests?
Jesse Phillips wrote:
> Prospective Officer Cadet Actually. I signed up and am waiting for my
> medical and that kind of thing.
>
> I have wondered about these kind of things for a while, thought this the
> perfect time to ask.
>
> Jesse
>
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Platoon Organization
> >Date: Wed, 28 Feb 2001 19:13:35 EST
> >
> >Are you a military minded civvy, Jesse?
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jesse Phillips" <i_do_not_exist@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 20:58:06 -0500*
Bad choice of words. When i say signed up, i mean applied. I haven‘t signed 
a contract yet.
Jesse
>From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Platoon Organization
>Date: Wed, 28 Feb 2001 19:53:05 -0500
>
>You signed before your medical and tests?
>
>
>
>Jesse Phillips wrote:
>
> > Prospective Officer Cadet Actually. I signed up and am waiting for my
> > medical and that kind of thing.
> >
> > I have wondered about these kind of things for a while, thought this the
> > perfect time to ask.
> >
> > Jesse
> >
> > >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: Platoon Organization
> > >Date: Wed, 28 Feb 2001 19:13:35 EST
> > >
> > >Are you a military minded civvy, Jesse?
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 21:16:11 EST*
Sorry Jesse, I must‘ve missed it: What trade/unit?
                -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

